# Robert Rollock on the love of God as Creator and Saviour



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 21, 2020)

... Mark then. It is the love of GOD that saveth, it is GOD’S bountifulness that saveth: our delivery behoved to proceed of a wonderful bountifulness in God, whereof the ground is love. If He had not loved thee, He would not have delivered thee. Then it is not a common love which He beareth towards us, but there is a special love in GOD to mankind: He loveth not these Heavens, these Stars, so well as He doeth men. No, He communicateth not the thousand part of those things that He communicateth to man, either to the Heavens, or to the Stars. ...

For more, see Robert Rollock on the love of God as Creator and Saviour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

